# Salt marsh Skiff Help!!



## Matthew Nichols

Okay so I’m in need of opinions on the Salt Marsh 1656 or the Heron 16. Let me explain my situation. I’m 19 heading to FSU for college in the upcoming fall I have 20ksaved. (No it’s not daddy’s money. It’s three summers of working, skipping extra activities and parties so I could save money) I am looking to build a skiff hopefully before I leave. I am torn between the 1656 and the Heron. I’ve seen the 1656 in person and I love it. I’m gonna be fishing back country only but need to cross semi-rough water to get to the sandbars for some relaxing. So my question: Should I go with the 1656 and should I go with a filler or side console or should I go with the Heron center/side console. I fish more than I party on the sandbars. All personal opinions from owners who own a Salt Marsh are appreciated.


----------



## blake walters

I love my 1656 Side Console. I fish a plethora of water conditions and have had 0 issues. You probably would get beat up less in a heron in rough conditions, but I have no experience on one. Price wise, the 1656 will probably fit in your budget better and you’ll be able to have extras like tabs and jack plate.


----------



## blake walters

Pm me on Facebook if you have any specific questions. Just search Blake Walters and look for a ginger holding a bass.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Are you married to a salt marsh? Lot's of great boats out there for that kind of money. I'd be tempted to buy one of the 173's in the classifieds.


----------



## Shadowcast

Matthew Nichols said:


> Okay so I’m in need of opinions on the Salt Marsh 1656 or the Heron 16. Let me explain my situation. I’m 19 heading to FSU for college in the upcoming fall I have 20ksaved. (No it’s not daddy’s money. It’s three summers of working, skipping extra activities and parties so I could save money) I am looking to build a skiff hopefully before I leave. I am torn between the 1656 and the Heron. I’ve seen the 1656 in person and I love it. I’m gonna be fishing back country only but need to cross semi-rough water to get to the sandbars for some relaxing. So my question: Should I go with the 1656 and should I go with a filler or side console or should I go with the Heron center/side console. I fish more than I party on the sandbars. All personal opinions from owners who own a Salt Marsh are appreciated.


I've been a rep for Ankona/Salt Marsh/ Tavernier since 2011 and can tell you with a $20K budget, you would definitely need to go with a tiller. I think we could get you in a lodge Heron with a 30 HP Tohatsu for around $20K. Believe it or not, you won't be too far from that on the 1656....probably a little cheaper. Feel free to shoot me a text and I can get you pricing or work up a quote sheet for you to see where you would be at in both skiffs or possibly one of our other models. If a Heron is #1 on your list, and you want it by next fall, I'd say get the deposit in ASAP. It's $300 and it's completely refundable. It will hold your spot on the assembly line. The current wait time on a Heron is around 13 months, however with the release of the Advent coming soon, I see people waiting on a Heron will jump over to the Advent line. Feel free to text me any time. 863-860-7250.


----------



## Guest

Look at Travis Smith’s Conchfish 16 young man! He has it listed on here as well as the full build thread. For 20k you can have an all epoxy hull! You’ll need a trailer and outboard but your budget will cover them and might have a little gas money left.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Tiller boats are great and will save money.


----------



## Boneheaded

SAVE YOURE MONEY! Prioritize.Get a feel for school and get that boat later. Why buy new? You gonna loose you're azz if that thing sits and you're caught up in the study hall and you sell in 2 years.


----------



## Guest

Boneheaded said:


> SAVE YOURE MONEY! Prioritize.Get a feel for school and get that boat later. Why buy new? You gonna loose you're azz if that thing sits and you're caught up in the study hall and you sell in 2 years.


This is very sound advise! But I will say this, if he has the will to save $20k at his age and in these times for a skiff that he has the will and smarts to succeed in school! And just maybe, a skiff will keep him out of frat parties and that little r and r he gets out on the water will refresh him enough that he doesn’t get too burnt out. JMHO and view from a different perspective though.


----------



## Boneheaded

Boatbrains said:


> This is very sound advise! But I will say this, if he has the will to save $20k at his age and in these times for a skiff that he has the will and smarts to succeed in school! And just maybe, a skiff will keep him out of frat parties and that little r and r he gets out on the water will refresh him enough that he doesn’t get too burnt out. JMHO and view from a different perspective though.


Youre probably right, and hopefully his saving habits rival his study habits. But being a student is expensive, what i mean to say is theres nothing a 20k sm16 will do that a 2k jonboat wont (besides pick up chicks) study up!


----------



## Guest

Boneheaded said:


> Youre probably right, and hopefully his saving habits rival his study habits. But being a student is expensive, what i mean to say is theres nothing a 20k sm16 will do that a 2k jonboat wont (besides pick up chicks) study up!


Agreed!


----------



## Guest

And if he leaves that $20k alone for the next 30 he has a pretty good nest egg too!!! Gotta love compounding interest!


----------



## Matthew Nichols

Lol I’m loving these replies! I’m open to other skiffs I’ve just always loved the Salt Marsh bc of the price point. I’ll only be at FSU for two years bc I’ll have my first two years done before I graduate Highschool. I would be willing to maybe take out a very small loan. I also would be willing to buy used. I am just trying to get as much information as possible before I spend 3 years worth of blood sweat and tears


----------



## flyclimber

I can tell you prioritize school first! I had a gheenoe for two years before I decided to upgrade! Let me tell you when you drop all that dough its going to sting...

Get a gheenoe and fish it hard, they are so cheap to run. I doubt I had over 100 or so dollars in the gas for that boat. I have that in just a seal kit for my new boat!


----------



## Guest

Matthew Nichols said:


> Okay so I’m in need of opinions on the Salt Marsh 1656 or the Heron 16. Let me explain my situation. I’m 19 heading to FSU for college in the upcoming fall I have 20ksaved. (No it’s not daddy’s money. It’s three summers of working, skipping extra activities and parties so I could save money) I am looking to build a skiff hopefully before I leave. I am torn between the 1656 and the Heron. I’ve seen the 1656 in person and I love it. I’m gonna be fishing back country only but need to cross semi-rough water to get to the sandbars for some relaxing. So my question: Should I go with the 1656 and should I go with a filler or side console or should I go with the Heron center/side console. I fish more than I party on the sandbars. All personal opinions from owners who own a Salt Marsh are appreciated.


I am no help on the skiff's mentioned here, but i had a boat while in school at FSU as well (although it was far from new.) Fished from St. Mark's over to behind st. Vincent's. Absolutely amazing part of the state


----------



## jimsmicro

Isn't that area you'll be fishing rocky and shallow generally? I think you could save a pile of cash getting either a nice Sea Ark or similar jon boat, but any small poling skiff I guess would do too. I can't recommend getting a used boat enough and save the rest of your cash.


----------



## GG34

Split the difference and get the 1444. Less than 10k and haven't blown your budget. After school upgrade when you know exactly what you want. Don't let people deter you. I wish I had fished more and parties less in school.


----------



## State fish rob

I got a lowe 16’ aluminum boat while i was a soph at ncsu. Jordan lake had just been built. Fished like crazy. Went for lots of “boat rides” ..... lol. Just sold it last summer for more than i paid for it 30 yrs ago. Fish hard , study harder. Good luck with all of it !!


----------



## Icroc

Good job for saving that much at your age! I have fished from Panacea to Spring Warrior since I was a little kid. This area is littered with shallow water, oysters and lime stone rocks. If this is where you are going to be fishing, I would get an aluminum boat while you learn the area. However, if you plan on fishing from Alligator Point to the West, I would go with something like the Heron. There are very little oyster bars and lime stone rocks over this way, except for Carabele river and Apalachicola. But this area can get rough at times. You will appreciate the V and spray rails of that Heron in this area. I fish out of a Shadowcast 18 now, but got to know the area from a Jon boat with a mud motor. I would hate to run up on a line stone rock in a new fiberglass boat. Just my two cents. Good luck with school!


----------



## GitchaPull

I know this isnt what you asked or what you want to to hear but...

If you have to buy a boat, save 15k of that hard earned money and get a nice wide used jon boat or around 5k. It will do everything you want and you aren't gonna lose that much money on it either. 

God if I only had the foresight at 16 to save 20 grand. Good job man.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Get the heron if your going to be crossing any open water it'll ride better than the sm16


----------



## Dustin2785

If you're crossing occasional rough water the 1656 would suffice and you could probably get a few more options on the 1656 than the heron. I have a tiller steer heron for sale right now in your price range. I love the boat and it will eat up the chop but its just to nice for the type of fishing I do. I'll be picking up a Mod-v jon boat once I sell my boat to bounce of trees and oyster bars.


----------



## EasternGlow

Get a 1444. You'll save more than half that money for other stuff while getting an extremely capable skiff. Skip the gheenoes. There's a couple nice used 14's in the classifieds.


----------



## Rick hambric

being that close to harry, he might make you a good proposition for some help..... he's only 25min from campus... his tunnel would be perfect for that area...… plus he's a wealth of knowledge!!!


----------



## Guest

Rick hambric said:


> being that close to harry, he might make you a good proposition for some help..... he's only 25min from campus... his tunnel would be perfect for that area...… plus he's a wealth of knowledge!!!


That’s a great idea, never hurts to ask! If I was up and running, I’d barter some of the build out for labor around the shop/house for a student or vet that just didn’t have all the coin. Vets and serving will get a discount anyway but if ya can’t help out a vet then far q!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I have a B.A. and a M.S. degree and don't use either one of them, other than to look cool when I sign stuff. I still remember most all the days I've spent on the water though. Screw it, get your skiff.


----------



## Ben

So what did you decide on?


----------



## Guest

I have to agree with the posts about buying a jon boat or something cheap. Our son bought a used skiff when he started at College of Coastal Georgia. It turned out to be a very expensive headache for him. There's an old saying too about if it flies, floats or . . .rent it. At your age you need to learn one simple lesson; don't acquire liabilities, acquire assets. And a boat isn't an asset, regardless of what people would have you believe. If something costs you more than it makes (as a financial return, not the warm fuzzy feelings you get when you use it), it's a liability. If something increases in value over time, it's an asset. Pure and simple.

I'm 58, retired and just now thinking of buying my first boat. (Well, we owned a sailboat for several years) There isn't a skiff made I can't write a check for, but just because you can doesn't mean you should. I know I wouldn't use it enough to spend $60k or so on a top-of-the-line flats boat and I'm way past trying to impress people with the stuff I buy. There's always some guy who'll spend more. Save your money, invest it in a couple of diverse, no-load mutual funds and you'll thank me in 10-20 years.


----------



## NSBHeron

I own a heron 16 and love it. Floats shallow but can handle chop like a champ. I’ve ran through some sketchy water and never had an issue. I’m running the 50 tohatsu with a center console. I’d imagine the 1656 can handle chop well but the heron is top notch even next to some of the higher end skiffs. Mines forsale btw at $21k


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Greg Lyles said:


> I have to agree with the posts about buying a jon boat or something cheap. Our son bought a used skiff when he started at College of Coastal Georgia. It turned out to be a very expensive headache for him. There's an old saying too about if it flies, floats or . . .rent it. At your age you need to learn one simple lesson; don't acquire liabilities, acquire assets. And a boat isn't an asset, regardless of what people would have you believe. If something costs you more than it makes (as a financial return, not the warm fuzzy feelings you get when you use it), it's a liability. If something increases in value over time, it's an asset. Pure and simple.
> 
> I'm 58, retired and just now thinking of buying my first boat. (Well, we owned a sailboat for several years) There isn't a skiff made I can't write a check for, but just because you can doesn't mean you should. I know I wouldn't use it enough to spend $60k or so on a top-of-the-line flats boat and I'm way past trying to impress people with the stuff I buy. There's always some guy who'll spend more. Save your money, invest it in a couple of diverse, no-load mutual funds and you'll thank me in 10-20 years.


Wow, just wow! Somethings can't be put on a spreadsheet. The marsh coming alive in the morning. Watching a redfish coming up behind my topwater lure. The smile on my grandsons faces after they have landed a fish. Maybe I'm not financially savvy with my fishing but that's okay.


----------



## blake walters

Marsh Pirate said:


> Wow, just wow! Somethings can't be put on a spreadsheet. The marsh coming alive in the morning. Watching a redfish coming up behind my topwater lure. The smile on my grandsons faces after they have landed a fish. Maybe I'm not financially savvy with my fishing but that's okay.


I agree, I’ve made great financial decisions in life. Im debt free at 30, but no matter the cost, I will have a boat.


----------



## Gimpy

Get a cheap boat/gheenoe that will fill the void while in school. 5-10K maybe that will get you out on the water and will know exactly what you do and don't want/need in the next one. My 2 cents.


----------



## MRichardson

There's a very sensible middle ground. Be financially responsible but don't forego life to get there. So make enough money to save for retirement but also buy a boat. Both are very doable.

Now a college student doesn't NEED a flats boat like Heron. That's so far down the list it's laughable. He will probably be needing a roof over his head when he's done. $20K is about half a down payment.

This has jon boat written all over it. No need to forego the marsh at sunrise or whatever. It is about the life, right? Not the boat?


----------



## marshrat

Dustin2785 said:


> If you're crossing occasional rough water the 1656 would suffice and you could probably get a few more options on the 1656 than the heron. I have a tiller steer heron for sale right now in your price range. I love the boat and it will eat up the chop but its just to nice for the type of fishing I do. I'll be picking up a Mod-v jon boat once I sell my boat to bounce of trees and oyster bars.





MRichardson said:


> There's a very sensible middle ground. Be financially responsible but don't forego life to get there. So make enough money to save for retirement but also buy a boat. Both are very doable.
> 
> Now a college student doesn't NEED a flats boat like Heron. That's so far down the list it's laughable. He will probably be needing a roof over his head when he's done. $20K is about half a down payment.
> 
> This has jon boat written all over it. No need to forego the marsh at sunrise or whatever. It is about the life, right? Not the boat?


Dustin2785 has the boat you want and is selling it for a jon boat...

MRichardson is very measured in his response and his middle ground appeals to me. If I hadn't found my Back Country for so cheap, I'd have bought a jon. But most of the jons in my area cost more than what I paid for my fiberglass boat.


----------



## EasternGlow

In college I thought I needed to get on the water, so I did. Bought a 1968 Duratech jon boat for $200, got lucky and my neighbor gave me a 1985 8hp evinrude that I got up and running and built a little dolly with bunks to wheel it down to the ramp (coconut grove). Crushed so many lobster, tarpon and snook in that boat. Upgraded way later on. Don't spend too much while you're in college, even if you're working and have the money.


----------

